# Reporting V58.69 as primary diagnosis



## kpennington (Feb 18, 2010)

I need to make sure I am correct.  Patient has scheduled followup appointment to see physician due to Rheumatoid Arthritis.  Patient is either receiving infusion therapy or on Methotrexate.  In our EHR system, the physician reports V58.69 as the principal diagnosis, 714.0 is secondary.  I believe reporting this encounter with V-code as the principal diagnosis is incorrect.  The 714.0 should be the principal diagnosis and the V58.69 secondary. 

Thoughts please


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Agree


----------



## kpennington (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 18, 2010)

V58.69 is a secondary only allowed dx code.  If this is an encounter for therapeutic drug monitoring then V58.83 is first-listed with the V58.69 followed by the 714.0.  So the use of the V58.69 as a principle dx is incorrect not because it is a V code but because it is secondary only allowed.


----------



## kpennington (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for the clarification.


----------

